# Feeling a bit empty ...



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

... we scattered Benjis ashes in the garden today. I was keen to do it earlier, but Mum wasnt ready until today.

And now its done, I realise that I wasnt really ready at all. With his ashes here, it felt as if he was actually still here. Now he truely has gone. 

Currently cuddling Felix on the sofa. (Toby couldnt come with me this time)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm sorry Allie. Sending hugs and love to you and your Mum during this rough time.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It's hard to let go of them no matter how long it is. I still have Buzzy's ashes and was secretly happy when hubby didn't seem to be in a hurry to scatter them.

Benji was a very special dog and I know your memories of him will keep him with you always.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

atback _Everyone walks the paths at different paces._


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind messages.

Its a bit bizarre because for the last ten or so years of Benjis life I was living away from the parental home. So, when he died, my day-to-day life didn't really change at all. Its only when I visit my mum (about once a month) that it hits me once more that he is no longer around. 

All those little places he used to be. He loved being in the garden and he loved his little beds in the living room and upstairs. 

I still haven't gotten used to not carrying him upstairs to bed when I'm there.


----------

